# Diablo 3 Gästepass



## ranulkeru (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Leut,

ich hab mir grade nen neuen PC zusammen gebastelt... sicher net der schlechteste aber bevor ich mir D3 kaufe würde ich es auch gerne mal antesten.

Sollte also noch jemand nen Gäste Pass haben wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------

